# Crocodile found at Mt Isa aquatic centre



## News Bot (Feb 17, 2011)

A CROCODILE has been found wandering in Mt Isa's aquatic centre, and it's doubtful it got there on its own.

*Published On:* 17-Feb-11 01:35 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------

